# bicep curls.?



## roybott1983 (Feb 20, 2011)

im new to working out but ive notice when i do a bicep curl the inside of my elbow hurts By the inside of my elbow i mean when you bend your elbow the inside. i dont know how to explain it, other than that sorry


----------



## AmM (Feb 20, 2011)

Quit working out. Trying knitting.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 20, 2011)

I am wondering when you say inside of elbow, if you mean the bicep tendons that connect to the inside of the elbow....  that will go away very son if that is the case....  hopefully if you are new, you are going higher reps in the 15-20 zone as you want to condition both the muscle, assist the muscle to start to store larger amounts of glycogen, (energy) and cause the tendons to also be stronger.    

(I presume it hurts the next day) not while doiing the exercise...

try doing dumbell curls and see if that changes, if it does, it could be mechanical, how and where you are holding the bar or even how your elbows bend, (I dont know)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't do skull crushers because the movement feels uncomfortable in my elbow, it's not really a pain but it feels wrong, so I just don't do them. Lucky for you bicep curls aren't an important movement. Does it feel the same doing rows or chin ups?


----------



## TooOld (Feb 20, 2011)

roybott1983 said:


> im new to working out but ive notice when i do a bicep curl the inside of my elbow hurts By the inside of my elbow i mean when you bend your elbow the inside. i dont know how to explain it, other than that sorry



That's because you are doing them in the squat rack. Stop it.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 20, 2011)

roybott1983 said:


> im new to working out but ive notice when i do a bicep curl the inside of my elbow hurts By the inside of my elbow i mean when you bend your elbow the inside. i dont know how to explain it, other than that sorry




 DUDE?  my whole fucking body hurts !


----------



## bonobo (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't done curls for almost a year now due to bicipital tendonitis.  As a result, I have no biceps anymore, and I don't get the same comments as I used to get (for the record, I lift for performance, not for bodybuilding, but I do have a normal ego and liked getting positive feedback.)

So is there any other exercise which improves the biceps but doesn't inflame the tendons?  Even if not as effective?


----------



## bentoverrows (Feb 21, 2011)

You can use barbell if you are unsure about your form with dumbbell bicep curls.

If the pain is only while doing the movement then its quite normal & nothing to worry. It may be indication of muscle growth.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 21, 2011)

bentoverrows said:


> If the pain is only while doing the movement then its quite normal & nothing to worry. It may be indication of muscle growth.


I'm pretty sure elbow pain does not mean your bicep is getting bigger. Do you know of any articles that back that up?


----------



## roybott1983 (Feb 21, 2011)

bentoverrows said:


> You can use barbell if you are unsure about your form with dumbbell bicep curls.
> 
> If the pain is only while doing the movement then its quite normal & nothing to worry. It may be indication of muscle growth.



it is when im working out


----------



## carmineb (Feb 21, 2011)

i honestly think you need to talk to a physical therapist, get yourself into a program of healing or maintenance of some sort...  and maybe find exercises for the biceps that do not put as much stress on your tendons for heavier weight and maybe for finishing, go high reps for things like preachers 9which sress he tendon at the bottom of the curl....

i think yours is more a medical issue and I dont want to see u aggravate the situation any more.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 21, 2011)

i get that when i do preacher curls. it's because i overextend.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't do: curls, skullcrushers, kickbacks, extensions, front/lateral raises, leg extensions, leg curls, shrugs, flies, etc, unless those muscles are lagging in strength or muscle development -- even then there are usually better solutions...shrugs are one of the few I see value in because they offer the added bonus of grip training.

*Do*: squats, deadlifts, bench press, military press, cleans (optional), rows + chinups (will hit biceps hard)....eat well and plenty, rest well and plenty, and stay out of the gym long enough that you crave the workout for improvement and challenge, not for a pump.

This will make you bigger and stronger.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 21, 2011)

If that's the only time they hurt, shit screw em and do pull ups and good rows.  Curls=Waaaaay over rated.


----------



## Blades. (Feb 22, 2011)

roybott1983 said:


> im new to working out but ive notice when i do a bicep curl the inside of my elbow hurts By the inside of my elbow i mean when you bend your elbow the inside. i dont know how to explain it, other than that sorry


 
I have to ask how old how old are you and what kind of training are you doing? Because If you are just a teenager I had the same problems with my joints and with curling and it hurting my elbow it just means you need to develop and if you continue with low weight high reps if will help strengthen it and as you get older then you can get more serious about working out... Otherwise if your overtraining or using improper form (which is hard but possible with curls) you can strain joints and bones in ways that they shouldnt be. Hope that helps.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 22, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> DUDE? my whole fucking body hurts !


Amen!


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 22, 2011)

As someone new to lifting you should really scrap the idea of bicep curls and most isolation exercises for that matter and start with proper technique movements on all compound lifts such as squats, deadlifts, bench press, dips, rows, pull-us.  You will not only get phenomenal results this way but you'll give your body a good warm-up to future years of training in which you can then focus on isolation exercises such as bicep curls to strengthen weaker areas and just to change up your routine a bit.  You should be able to avoid the discomfort of ligament/tendon pressure if you stick to compound lifts in the first few months until your body is nicely warmed up to lifting.


----------



## oden (Feb 28, 2011)

If it hurts to lift you should go to the emergency room right away this means you have prostate cancer !


----------



## N_I_C_K (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm guessing you have bicipital tendonitis. Also known as tennis elbow. Just ice it a couple times a day and take an ibuprofen before you lift and you should be fine. If it continues to hurt or starts to hurt later on after you lift I'd take a week off and ice as much as possible then once you lift again do the same as before and continue to ice it until a week after it doesn't hurt. Tendonitis is a reoccurring thing so you can never be too careful.



bonobo said:


> I haven't done curls for almost a year now due to bicipital tendonitis.  As a result, I have no biceps anymore, and I don't get the same comments as I used to get (for the record, I lift for performance, not for bodybuilding, but I do have a normal ego and liked getting positive feedback.)
> 
> So is there any other exercise which improves the biceps but doesn't inflame the tendons?  Even if not as effective?



Pull-ups/chin-ups are the best, in my opinion. Also pull downs, seated row, bent-over row, and other things that work your back. Anything that works your back will also work your biceps.


----------

